# TPU's F@H team II



## hat (Sep 13, 2009)

I see the thread "TPU's F@H team" got locked. It reached over 250 pages so I can only assume it was locked because of the sheer massiveness of the thread, and so, I present you with a continuation of the origional. Go forth and talk everything F@H!


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cool, I guess I'll pick up right where the old one left off then.



theonedub said:


> I just got Remote Desktop working on my HTC Raphael and its awesome. I get full access to my PC so now I can turn my 9800GT off or on depending on the temp from work and school- more PPD please



Careful when doing this with GPU clients running on Vista or Win7 and possibley XP. I have a similar setup, and when I remote into the computers, it causes the client to kill the work unit with an EUE, and you lose any work that has been done on the work unit.  It will cause the client to go into a loop where it will try to continue with a new WU, which will also get a EUE, and after it does that for a while the client will flag your machine as unstable and pause work for 24 hours.

It has to do with Windows disabling the physical graphics card when you start a remote session, and using a virtual graphics card.

More Info here:
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=6442


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 13, 2009)

lol I just tried the GPU client and wow tallk about about heat and wattage ...LOL 
I could nt figure how to get it to run on all 4 GPU's ...only could get it running on main gpu

WOW you folders MUST be Rich as this is a wattage sucker upper!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2009)

Re-opened. Let's see if it auto-locks again.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 14, 2009)

Heh, this is what I was referring to in the PM Buck. I thought some serious stuff had gone down and locked the F@H main thread.


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2009)

I've never heard of threads getting "auto-locked." I'm sure somebody locked it. Don't know who, but it doesn't make sense. The original thread should be stickied.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 15, 2009)

I honestly though my comment about my PDA and remote desktop caused the lock  I was thinking "it was on topic wasn't it?" lol


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> I've never heard of threads getting "auto-locked." I'm sure somebody locked it. Don't know who, but it doesn't make sense. The original thread should be stickied.



Yeah Buck, I would sticky the thread asap.


----------

